# Free Agency destroyed MLB baseball.



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2018)

That was the worst thing to ever happen to baseball was when the asshole owners brought free agency into the game in 1973. It used to be growing up i always got excited about the home opener.Back then EVERY team had as much of a shot at the world series as the next guy. But these days because of it,every year,you dont know half the players on your team if you are one of the smaller markets.

Back then,i ALWAYS knew the players from the other team that i was going out to see and that always made it a fun experience knowing a certain team had a group of players you were looking forward to see. Now these days,you dont know the majority of the players on the other team as well as not knowing at least half the players on your OWN team every new year.

Back then it would have been unheard of for Johnny cuoto after being in the reds organization for just four years to jump ship for another team so quickly or joe jacoby doing the same thing after only four years with the red sox going to the yankees. people like ted williams and carl yastremski must be rolling over their graves right now seeing how players now dont appreciate what it means to play for the red sox,

teams like the reds,padres,pirates,twins,and many other small market teams,they will never have the chance to be in the world series again because of fucking free agency. free agency needs to be abolished.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 30, 2018)

some fan you are...Yastrzemski is still alive....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2018)

that was WHY i was so much dead set againts free agency coming into play for the NFL in the mid 90's because along with domed stadiums,players jumping from one team to another has ruined that game for me as well. i miss the good old days win both sports when players played for ONE TEAM their whole careers.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 30, 2018)

Broken record.....^^^^^^


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 30, 2018)

The Yankees were really hurting for power lol so they went and got Stanton. Nice to have pockets that deep eh?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2018)

We have major league baseball???!!!!

No one ever tells me anything.........


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 30, 2018)

Pheh....gave up on MLB when they went on strike in '81, slowed down a bit in watching and then when the went on strike again in '85...done.
And I get what you are saying 100%.
Just like NFL. Free agency took a chunk of the game away from the fans.
I too remember when I knew every damn player for the Cubs and the Steelers. Hell I knew half their stats and also knew most players in the AFC.


----------



## TTTigerWoods (Mar 31, 2018)

Stay salty, kids.

Free Agency is the professional sports equivalent of capitalism. You love it when it suits you/the country known as the U.S.A. when it suits you.....and then disavow it when it doesn't?

Not how it works.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 31, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> The Yankees were really hurting for power lol so they went and got Stanton. Nice to have pockets that deep eh?



yeah the yankees represent eveything that is wrong with baseball.,i hated them back in the 70's even because they would BUY their championships getting reggie jackson,goose gossage,catfish hunter,and bucky dent.FREE AGENT bucky dent if not for him,the red sox would have beat the yankees in the one game playoff in 1978.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 31, 2018)

TTTigerWoods said:


> Stay salty, kids.
> 
> Free Agency is the professional sports equivalent of capitalism. You love it when it suits you/the country known as the U.S.A. when it suits you.....and then disavow it when it doesn't?
> 
> Not how it works.



wrong,tell that to all the small market teams out there i mentioned who because of fucking free agency,will never get a chance to go the world series again. everything was PERFECT  pre 1973 before fucking free agency.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 31, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pheh....gave up on MLB when they went on strike in '81, slowed down a bit in watching and then when the went on strike again in '85...done.
> And I get what you are saying 100%.
> Just like NFL. Free agency took a chunk of the game away from the fans.
> I too remember when I knew every damn player for the Cubs and the Steelers. Hell I knew half their stats and also knew most players in the AFC.



best damn post on this thread bar none.



that is WHY i mostly stick to buying old baseball and NFL playoff games from yesteryear.I just ordered the three game set of the classic 1980 playoff sweep of the royals over the yankees,all this was such bitter sweet memorys watching 50,000 screaming fans yelling at the top of their lungs and when George Brett hit this three run homer off goose gossage and took the lead never to give it up,the place got sooooooo quiet,you could hear a pin drop in the place. yeah by the time the early 90's came around,baseball indeed went downhill from there.then of course in the MID 90's free agency came into the NFL and ruined it as well.Like you said so well ,the steel curtain you ALWAYS knew the players year after year,not anymore though.

again do you remember watching this classic momemt by chance? i just got these three games today.

i just LOVE hearing that announcer say-AND A STUNNED CROWD HERE IN NEW YORK.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 1, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> The Yankees were really hurting for power lol so they went and got Stanton. Nice to have pockets that deep eh?


They are actually only 7th in payroll.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 1, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> TTTigerWoods said:
> 
> 
> > Stay salty, kids.
> ...


You mean like Tampa Bay? (AL pennant in 2008) Or the Marlins? (2003 World Series champions) The Kansas City Royals? (2014 AL pennant, 2015 World Series champions)


----------



## Votto (Apr 1, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pheh....gave up on MLB when they went on strike in '81, slowed down a bit in watching and then when the went on strike again in '85...done.
> And I get what you are saying 100%.
> Just like NFL. Free agency took a chunk of the game away from the fans.
> I too remember when I knew every damn player for the Cubs and the Steelers. Hell I knew half their stats and also knew most players in the AFC.



The last strike is what put the nail in the coffin.

Now we have big money teams and small market farm teams.

If you are a fan of a small market them, the best you can hope for is that your favorite star player will be a Yankee someday so they can win a World Series.


----------



## Tehon (Apr 1, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> TTTigerWoods said:
> 
> 
> > Stay salty, kids.
> ...


Not wrong. Capitalists accept the fact that there are always winners and losers in a capitalist market system. Free agency is no different than market capitalism.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 1, 2018)

Votto said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Pheh....gave up on MLB when they went on strike in '81, slowed down a bit in watching and then when the went on strike again in '85...done.
> ...



you nailed it.ALMOST.Baseball so much sucks now,same as the NFL your points are what backs up what i been saing that free agency is what put the nail in the coffin because that is WHY we have have small market teams that dont have a chance to to go to the world series anymore since they cant keep their good players. If this was the early 70's for example,there is NO WAY Johhny cuoto would have left the Reds. its very sad but true,these small market teams like the reds are just there minor league teams developing their players so the yankees or the dodgers and Giants can win a world series for the franchise they came out of now. could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Votto (Apr 1, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



A good movie about the topic is "Moneyball" with Brad Pitt.

It about nails it.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2018)

Baseball sucked before free agency
Players got screwed, same teams always won


----------



## Votto (Apr 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Baseball sucked before free agency
> Players got screwed, same teams always won



The way things are set up now, players get to make as much money as they like, the sky is the limit.  Also, owners also make as much money as they care to.  With big market teams dominating the playoffs, even the media makes out big as they have more fan interest from bigger markets.

The only ones now left out are the fans of small market teams.  No one gives a damn about them.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2018)

Votto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Baseball sucked before free agency
> ...


Small market teams always got screwed
Especially before free agency. They used to have to sell their top players to big market teams (Yankees) just to pay their bills


----------



## my2¢ (Apr 1, 2018)

Yep, the game sure has changed with free agency, expansion, the DH, cable TV.  What I found worse of all was back when they were playing most of the games on AstroTurf, especially in the National League which had more of the newer stadiums.    Oh for the days of Dizzy Dean and Pee Wee Reese calling Saturday afternoon's Game of the Week.

​


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 1, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


i bet Yaz is turning over in his grave.....


----------



## TTTigerWoods (Apr 1, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I am a Minnesota Twins fan- not exactly a big spender, a franchise whose playoff appearances over the past decade have been trademarked by perennially losing to the iconic New York Yankees....

I still support Free Agency to the bone. A free market is as a free market does.


----------



## Votto (Apr 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The Yankees spend more on their bull pen than many teams spend for their entire team.

There is no way to compete against that.


----------



## Votto (Apr 2, 2018)

TTTigerWoods said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



As a small market team, that is about the most you can hope for, just make the playoffs but never expect to go anywhere once you get there.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 2, 2018)

Votto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


When was the last time the Yankees won the World Series?
KC and Houston are small market teams that learned how to beat the system


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 2, 2018)

It is not an easy path for young players to reach free agency
Takes six or seven years in the majors to qualify

Mike Trout and Bryce Harper are still not eligible

Aaron Judge hit 52 HR last year and makes $600,000


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 2, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> That was the worst thing to ever happen to baseball was when the asshole owners brought free agency into the game in 1973. It used to be growing up i always got excited about the home opener.Back then EVERY team had as much of a shot at the world series as the next guy. But these days because of it,every year,you dont know half the players on your team if you are one of the smaller markets.
> 
> Back then,i ALWAYS knew the players from the other team that i was going out to see and that always made it a fun experience knowing a certain team had a group of players you were looking forward to see. Now these days,you dont know the majority of the players on the other team as well as not knowing at least half the players on your OWN team every new year.
> 
> ...



Communist huh?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 3, 2018)

TTTigerWoods said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



you support it? what in gods name are you smoking? No way any true Twins fan would support it. as long as it is here to stay those good old days like 1987 and the year they lost to the dodgers in the 60's are overwith having to compete with the team that can buy themselves championships every year.only a FOOL would support this instead of the good old days of baseball.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 3, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > That was the worst thing to ever happen to baseball was when the asshole owners brought free agency into the game in 1973. It used to be growing up i always got excited about the home opener.Back then EVERY team had as much of a shot at the world series as the next guy. But these days because of it,every year,you dont know half the players on your team if you are one of the smaller markets.
> ...



yep thats what MLB is alright. I would totally expect that out of you,the fact you have never made a post that contributed to anything.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The Luxury tax mitigated the situation somewhat, allowing smaller teams to keep some of their better players after they are done with their Rookie contract.

However a lot of the bigger teams are now actively trying to stay under the tax cap, and thus the smaller teams are losing their extra income.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 3, 2018)

Votto said:


> TTTigerWoods said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




and like you said so well  earlier before as well,you can only hope that a great player you develop ends up with the yankees or dodgers so they can win a world series for them.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> It is not an easy path for young players to reach free agency
> Takes six or seven years in the majors to qualify
> 
> Mike Trout and Bryce Harper are still not eligible
> ...



Most players only get one shot at the really big contract, and even then some teams know they will be on the hook for the last few years for a declining player.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 3, 2018)

Votto said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Pheh....gave up on MLB when they went on strike in '81, slowed down a bit in watching and then when the went on strike again in '85...done.
> ...


Are you literate?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 3, 2018)

Votto said:


> TTTigerWoods said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


You mean like the 201t World Series champion Royals?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 3, 2018)

my2¢ said:


> Yep, the game sure has changed with free agency, expansion, the DH, cable TV.  What I found worse of all was back when they were playing most of the games on AstroTurf, especially in the National League which had more of the newer stadiums.    Oh for the days of Dizzy Dean and Pee Wee Reese calling Saturday afternoon's Game of the Week.
> 
> ​



yeah indeed,solid on ALL points there.could not have said it any better.the only one you mentioned i was okay with is the DH.as long as just the american league has it.Pitchers dont take any pride in trying to be a good hitter so might as well have the DH. pretty boring watching them come up and do what you expect them to do almost everytime,strike out most the time.its very very rare they get a hit so good move IMO. oh one more thing to add,yeah cable really ruined the game as well. I used to always get excited about them having the game of the week each weekend,oh the memories. excellent stuff there.


----------



## Votto (Apr 3, 2018)

Jarlaxle said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > TTTigerWoods said:
> ...



That was a fluke.

The last small market team to win it all was Miami in the 1990's.

And what happened to the Royals after that year?

Yep, they fell apart.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


There is a comfort zone for small market teams where they can keep an affordable payroll and still make a profit
Many are following the model of the Houston Astros. Keep a payroll of $28  million. Lose 105 games a year. Trade any player of value for promising minor leaguers. Do this for five years of misery

All of a sudden your team is stocked with blue chip players at low salaries.  Add a couple of key free agents and you can beat the big spending Yankees in the playoffs and big spending Dodgers in the series


----------



## martybegan (Apr 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What baseball lacks is football's ability to have National TV contracts of significant value. This isn't baseball's fault, its just that football games are events, that will even get out of market people to watch, while baseball is a far more local phenomenon. 

They also lack basketball's much smaller player requirements. 

As a met fan I know how smaller market fans feel.  We may be in a big market, but we share it with the Yankee juggernaut.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I’ve been a Met fan for over 50 years. For most of that time they have been content to be second place in their Division and Yankees Lite
Since Fred Wilpon took over, they have been content to be a second division team with a huge TV contract


----------



## martybegan (Apr 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Of course when the Wilpons are put to task, they just blame Bernie Madoff. 

I am cautiously optimistic about this season......


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Been there, done that
The Mets look good if they can only stay healthy

Like that is going to happen


----------



## martybegan (Apr 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well right now the injury fairy is visiting the Bronx and that bitch can stay there.


----------



## Votto (Apr 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oh, another Mets Yankees World Series.

I can hardly wait.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 3, 2018)

Votto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Another?

The last and only one was in 2000. 

Armando freaking Benitez....


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Still pissed they didn’t eject Clemens for throwing a bat at Piazza


----------



## martybegan (Apr 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



That series isn't even my worst ever. I was at Shea for the Beltran Curveball Freeze episode. 

And I had an empty beer bottle thrown at me by a car full of Yankee fans as I walked back to my car dejected after the last game of the 2000 series.


----------



## Votto (Apr 3, 2018)

Here is a little trivia question for you Yankee fans.

How many teams have swept the Yankees in a World Series?

Two.  The Dodgers did it in 1963 and this.


When you watch this series its like watching men play against boys.

I just love how the Yankees fans are throwing trash on the field.

What class you kids have.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2018)

Votto said:


> Here is a little trivia question for you Yankee fans.
> 
> How many teams have swept the Yankees in a World Series?
> 
> ...


Big Red Machine
Great lineup

Still remember Pete Rose squeezing the third baseline on Mickey Rivers


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 3, 2018)

Votto said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



exactly,and NOW ever since they won it they are following the same old pattern they have the past 20 years plus.Two of their 3  closers that were shut down relief pitchers that hitters had horrible averages against and could not touch,they are gone now.

One went to the cubs who only gave up ONE home run the whole year,the other to the brewers i believe and  NOW they just lost Eric Hosmer,the slow dismanteling is taking place now that they are successful.

 Took them 30 years to make it back to the world series,count on that again.the royals from the 70's would NEVER have even thunk of letting Hosmer go or those two relievers.

 they will follow down the same path the pirates have who have had to let some of their core good players go recently and have paid the price in doing so,same as them they are going downhill..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 3, 2018)

Votto said:


> Here is a little trivia question for you Yankee fans.
> 
> How many teams have swept the Yankees in a World Series?
> 
> ...



LOL.yeah that is another reminder to us all how yankee fans are the lowest scum of the earth.

That was bittersweet for me back then.I was so depressed the royals lost the heartbreaker to the yankess in the bottom of the ninth in the fith and final game of the playoffs I  so much wanted to see the reds and royals square off so when that did not happen,that made me feel a LOT better when they got their asses swept by the Reds and three out of the four games were BLOWOUTS.

Yeah yankee fans have such little class. they pretty much tried to kill reggie jackson trying to mug him in the 77 series jumping on the field and trying to jump on him,he had to fight people off and be a running back to get out of there with his life that night.LOL



you can just see the terror in his eyes there that he is terrified of being able to escape with his life.another prime example how they are the scum of the earth.

STAY CLASSY NEW YORK.LOL


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 3, 2018)

Yankees...biggest choke in baseball history!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 3, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Well, you've clearly never read most of my posts.

Actually the reality is what you're asking for is Communist. 

You want a system where everyone can succeed. 

In Europe there's a system within the professional sports of relegation and promotion. You have a really bad season, you go down. Like Capitalism. You can recover and come back, or you can keep going down.

In the US if you have a bad season, you get the best picks. What? You get REWARDED for being bad?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Seems to work


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 4, 2018)

So how do you define a big market and small market team?

Before Free agency the Yankees won lots of games and World Series and after Free agency the Yankees won lots of World Series. 

MLB World Series Winners
SEASON WINNER LOSER SERIES
2017 Houston Astros Los Angeles Dodgers 4-3
2016 Chicago Cubs Cleveland Indians 4-3
2015 Kansas City Royals New York Mets 4-1
2014 San Francisco Giants Kansas City Royals 4-3
2013 Boston Red Sox St. Louis Cardinals 4-2
2012 San Francisco Giants Detroit Tigers 4-0
2011 St. Louis Cardinals Texas Rangers 4-3
2010 San Francisco Giants Texas Rangers 4-1
2009 New York Yankees Philadelphia Phillies 4-2
2008 Philadelphia Phillies Tampa Bay Rays 4-1
2007 Boston Red Sox Colorado Rockies 4-0
2006 St. Louis Cardinals Detroit Tigers 4-1
2005 Chicago White Sox Houston Astros 4-0
2004 Boston Red Sox St. Louis Cardinals 4-0
2003 Florida Marlins New York Yankees 4-2
2002 Anaheim Angels San Francisco Giants 4-3
2001 Arizona Diamondbacks New York Yankees 4-3
2000 New York Yankees New York Mets 4-1
1999 New York Yankees Atlanta Braves 4-0
1998 New York Yankees San Diego Padres 4-0
1997 Florida Marlins Cleveland Indians 4-3
1996 New York Yankees Atlanta Braves 4-2
1995 Atlanta Braves Cleveland Indians 4-2
1993 Toronto Blue Jays Philadelphia Phillies 4-2
1992 Toronto Blue Jays Atlanta Braves 4-2
1991 Minnesota Twins Atlanta Braves 4-3
1990 Cincinnati Reds Oakland Athletics 4-0
1989 Oakland Athletics San Francisco Giants 4-0
1988 Los Angeles Dodgers Oakland Athletics 4-1
1987 Minnesota Twins St. Louis Cardinals 4-3
1986 New York Mets Boston Red Sox 4-3
1985 Kansas City Royals St. Louis Cardinals 4-3
1984 Detroit Tigers San Diego Padres 4-1
1983 Baltimore Orioles Philadelphia Phillies 4-1
1982 St. Louis Cardinals Milwaukee Brewers 4-3
1981 Los Angeles Dodgers New York Yankees 4-2
1980 Philadelphia Phillies Kansas City Royals 4-2
1979 Pittsburgh Pirates Baltimore Orioles 4-3
1978 New York Yankees Los Angeles Dodgers 4-2
1977 New York Yankees Los Angeles Dodgers 4-2
1976 Cincinnati Reds New York Yankees 4-0
1975 Cincinnati Reds Boston Red Sox 4-3
1974 Oakland Athletics Los Angeles Dodgers 4-1
1973 Oakland Athletics New York Mets 4-3
1972 Oakland Athletics Cincinnati Reds 4-3
1971 Pittsburgh Pirates Baltimore Orioles 4-3
1970 Baltimore Orioles Cincinnati Reds 4-1
1969 New York Mets Baltimore Orioles 4-1
1968 Detroit Tigers St. Louis Cardinals 4-3
1967 St. Louis Cardinals Boston Red Sox 4-3
1966 Baltimore Orioles Los Angeles Dodgers 4-0
1965 Los Angeles Dodgers Minnesota Twins 4-3
1964 St. Louis Cardinals New York Yankees 4-3
1963 Los Angeles Dodgers New York Yankees 4-0
1962 New York Yankees San Francisco Giants 4-3
1961 New York Yankees Cincinnati Reds 4-1
1960 Pittsburgh Pirates New York Yankees 4-3
1959 Los Angeles Dodgers Chicago White Sox 4-2
1958 New York Yankees Milwaukee Braves 4-3
1957 Milwaukee Braves New York Yankees 4-3
1956 New York Yankees Brooklyn Dodgers 4-3
1955 Brooklyn Dodgers New York Yankees 4-3
1954 New York Giants Cleveland Indians 4-0
1953 New York Yankees Brooklyn Dodgers 4-2
1952 New York Yankees Brooklyn Dodgers 4-3
1951 New York Yankees New York Giants 4-2
1950 New York Yankees Philadelphia Phillies 4-0
1949 New York Yankees Brooklyn Dodgers 4-1
1948 Cleveland Indians Boston Braves 4-2
1947 New York Yankees Brooklyn Dodgers 4-3
1946 St. Louis Cardinals Boston Red Sox 4-3
1945 Detroit Tigers Chicago Cubs 4-3
1944 St. Louis Cardinals St. Louis Browns 4-2
1943 New York Yankees St. Louis Cardinals 4-1
1942 St. Louis Cardinals New York Yankees 4-1
1941 New York Yankees Brooklyn Dodgers 4-1
1940 Cincinnati Reds Detroit Tigers 4-3
1939 New York Yankees Cincinnati Reds 4-0
1938 New York Yankees Chicago Cubs 4-0
1937 New York Yankees New York Giants 4-1
1936 New York Yankees New York Giants 4-2
1935 Detroit Tigers Chicago Cubs 4-2
1934 St. Louis Cardinals Detroit Tigers 4-3
1933 New York Giants Washington Senators 4-1
1932 New York Yankees Chicago Cubs 4-0
1931 St. Louis Cardinals Philadelphia Athletics 4-3
1930 Philadelphia Athletics St. Louis Cardinals 4-2
1929 Philadelphia Athletics Chicago Cubs 4-1
1928 New York Yankees St. Louis Cardinals 4-0
1927 New York Yankees Pittsburgh Pirates 4-0
1926 St. Louis Cardinals New York Yankees 4-3
1925 Pittsburgh Pirates Washington Senators 4-3
1924 Washington Senators New York Giants 4-3
1923 New York Yankees New York Giants 4-2
1922 New York Giants New York Yankees 4-0
1921 New York Giants New York Yankees 5-3
1920 Cleveland Indians Brooklyn Robins 5-2
1919 Cincinnati Reds Chicago White Sox 5-3
1918 Boston Red Sox Chicago Cubs 4-2
1917 Chicago White Sox New York Giants 4-2
1916 Boston Red Sox Brooklyn Robins 4-1
1915 Boston Red Sox Philadelphia Phillies 4-1
1914 Boston Braves Philadelphia Athletics 4-0
1913 Philadelphia Athletics New York Giants 4-1
1912 Boston Red Sox New York Giants 4-3
1911 Philadelphia Athletics New York Giants 4-2
1910 Philadelphia Athletics Chicago Cubs 4-1
1909 Pittsburgh Pirates Detroit Tigers 4-3
1908 Chicago Cubs Detroit Tigers 4-1
1907 Chicago Cubs Detroit Tigers 4-0
1906 Chicago White Sox Chicago Cubs 4-2
1905 New York Giants Philadelphia Athletics 4-1
1903 Boston Americans Pittsburgh Pirates 5


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 7, 2018)

The Owners didn't bring free agency to the Major Leagues.  They hate free agency, and made a killing without it for many decades.  The owners hhad actually lobbied the Congress and got an anti-trust exemption, so that they could continue their monopolistic practices w/r/t the players.  It was only the Courts that forced the Owners to ultimately accept different versions of free agency.  And even today, the Owners are regularly threatened with lawsuits for collusion when a Big Name free agent is conspicuously unsigned.

It is interesting that many "small market" and low revenue teams have been conspicuously successful in recent years; conversely, many big-spending teams have - to be blunt - sucked.  A good General Manager can work wonders on a modest budget if he can identify undiscovered talent, bring it on board, and develop it.  The downside, of course, is that once they are developed, they will likely leave to join one of the Big Money teams...and the cycle begins again.

The saving grace of MLB is that on any given day, any team can beat any other team.  The best teams often lose to the worst teams, and vice versa.  So if you spend your money for a ticket, there is always the chance that your team will win against the best team in the league, even if that is a slight chance.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 7, 2018)

DGS49 said:


> The Owners didn't bring free agency to the Major Leagues.  They hate free agency, and made a killing without it for many decades.  The owners hhad actually lobbied the Congress and got an anti-trust exemption, so that they could continue their monopolistic practices w/r/t the players.  It was only the Courts that forced the Owners to ultimately accept different versions of free agency.  And even today, the Owners are regularly threatened with lawsuits for collusion when a Big Name free agent is conspicuously unsigned.
> 
> It is interesting that many "small market" and low revenue teams have been conspicuously successful in recent years; conversely, many big-spending teams have - to be blunt - sucked.  A good General Manager can work wonders on a modest budget if he can identify undiscovered talent, bring it on board, and develop it.  The downside, of course, is that once they are developed, they will likely leave to join one of the Big Money teams...and the cycle begins again.
> 
> The saving grace of MLB is that on any given day, any team can beat any other team.  The best teams often lose to the worst teams, and vice versa.  So if you spend your money for a ticket, there is always the chance that your team will win against the best team in the league, even if that is a slight chance.


By the time a player reaches free agency, often his best years are behind him

Best value is in young players


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 8, 2018)

I think of free agency like this; say you go to school for a career for 18 years. You study, you pass exams, you excel past most of your peers in a rigorous elimination process which widdles a class of 150,000 down to a few hundred. You are the top of the top. Now, imagine that you can only perform this trade which you have worked your entire lifetime for, for an average of 3 years. Wouldn't you want to reap the most benefit from that career? Would anyone fault you for wanting to glean the most from that career possible? Welcome to professional sports. 
The owners, the league, the merchandisers combined make billions per year, off of the sweat and toil of the athletes. YET...when the athletes take the steps needed to enhance their lives...they are greedy...they are myopic...they are destroying the great game and the name of all of those who came before them. 
sillyness.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



yeah i stopped reading YOUR babble months ago,the fact that USMB's biggest stupid fuck troll paid shill WRONGWINGER liked your post,is all the proof in the world you are full of shit and an an idiot same as him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> I think of free agency like this; say you go to school for a career for 18 years. You study, you pass exams, you excel past most of your peers in a rigorous elimination process which widdles a class of 150,000 down to a few hundred. You are the top of the top. Now, imagine that you can only perform this trade which you have worked your entire lifetime for, for an average of 3 years. Wouldn't you want to reap the most benefit from that career? Would anyone fault you for wanting to glean the most from that career possible? Welcome to professional sports.
> The owners, the league, the merchandisers combined make billions per year, off of the sweat and toil of the athletes. YET...when the athletes take the steps needed to enhance their lives...they are greedy...they are myopic...they are destroying the great game and the name of all of those who came before them.
> sillyness.



they indeed ARE destroying the great game and the name of all of those who came before them.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


I still reside in his head
Made him my bitch years ago


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 12, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > I think of free agency like this; say you go to school for a career for 18 years. You study, you pass exams, you excel past most of your peers in a rigorous elimination process which widdles a class of 150,000 down to a few hundred. You are the top of the top. Now, imagine that you can only perform this trade which you have worked your entire lifetime for, for an average of 3 years. Wouldn't you want to reap the most benefit from that career? Would anyone fault you for wanting to glean the most from that career possible? Welcome to professional sports.
> ...


Well...if making a better life for themselves and their families is destructive...I say rage on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



greedy selfish millionarie assholes just like the owners,yeah thats the ticket.great people there.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 12, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> millionaries, just like the owners,yeah thats the ticket.great people there.


Yes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2018)

this is all agent wrongwinger has done ever since his hero war monger hitlery lost the election. whine whine whine


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 12, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Well, better put you on ignore then, seeing as you can't be bothered to actually debate people who have different views as you.

I've always wondered what makes people like you come onto forums where there are other ideas. Maybe it's because Stormfront got shut down.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2018)

Free agency works

The players deserve an open market for their skills


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2018)

two farts in a row from the paid shills.^

anybody who likes free agency is a moron.If not for free agency,players would STILL play the game for the love of the game instead of the love for the money as most do now. It is sickening how free agency was allowed to be in this game and destroy it having players jump ship after just a few years because they see green which is all they care about,they dont care about winning.

Prime example.Look at Eric Hosmer of the Royals. what the fuck was he thinking signing with the padres,a team that is NEVER going to go anywhere. He knows they are not going to go anywhere but he doesnt give a shit,all he cares about is the fucking green stuff. He leaves a team that went to two back to back world series for the most hopeless team in the major leagues cause all he cares about is the paycheck.

sad when players play the game for MONEY and stop caring about WINNING. WINNING was ALL that mattered to me when i played the sport growing up.

Here is another. Zack Krieneke had it MADE with the dodgers.a team that has always been in the playoffs the last several years and finally made it to the world series.He was a starter behind Kershaw. Yet he left a WINNING organization that made it to the series last year for a hopeless diamondbacks franchise in Arizona.

or how about when Neil O'donnel was the starter for the steelers and took them to the superbowl and then the NEXT year,all for the love of money,he left a SUPERBOWL team for the jets,a team that had one WON game the year the steelers went to the superbowl. WHY leave a WINNING team for a shitty crappy team like the Jets?

that would NEVER have happened back in the good old days before free agency when they played the game for the love of the GAME.

This is sad that players now are playing the game for money and dont give a shit about winning anymore which was unheard of before free agency. there is nothing more thrilling than WINNING.

people like hosmer,grienke,and o'donnel have disgraced the game playing it for the love of the money and not the love of the game and winning.  

when the game has come down to where players dont care about winning anymore,then we need to get a NEW league formed where players are NOT influenced by money.

back in the good old days before free agency before there were million dollar contracts,players didnt think about the money,they were just thrilled as hell to have been as lucky as they were to MAKE it to the big leagues,they appreciated BEING THERE at the major league level living a dream.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> two farts in a row from the paid shills.^
> 
> anybody who likes free agency is a moron.If not for free agency,players would STILL play the game for the love of the game instead of the love for the money as most do now. It is sickening how free agency was allowed to be in this game and destroy it having players jump ship after just a few years because they see green which is all they care about,they dont care about winning.
> 
> ...


So says the shill for the owners


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2018)

Votto said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...




as always,he gets his owned here in the sports section.lol


DGS49 said:


> The Owners didn't bring free agency to the Major Leagues.  They hate free agency, and made a killing without it for many decades.  The owners hhad actually lobbied the Congress and got an anti-trust exemption, so that they could continue their monopolistic practices w/r/t the players.  It was only the Courts that forced the Owners to ultimately accept different versions of free agency.  And even today, the Owners are regularly threatened with lawsuits for collusion when a Big Name free agent is conspicuously unsigned.
> 
> It is interesting that many "small market" and low revenue teams have been conspicuously successful in recent years; conversely, many big-spending teams have - to be blunt - sucked.  A good General Manager can work wonders on a modest budget if he can identify undiscovered talent, bring it on board, and develop it.  The downside, of course, is that once they are developed, they will likely leave to join one of the Big Money teams...and the cycle begins again.
> 
> The saving grace of MLB is that on any given day, any team can beat any other team.  The best teams often lose to the worst teams, and vice versa.  So if you spend your money for a ticket, there is always the chance that your team will win against the best team in the league, even if that is a slight chance.



Those are good points,yeah thats true that the best teams lose to the worst teams but thats during the REGULAR SEASON when anybody can beat anybody on any given  off day.the small market teams,they cant compete year after year like the yankees,dodgers,red sox,cubs and other big market teams can.

as someone else said so well,the last team small market team that won the world series was Miami in the 1990's. Sure the Royals did in 2015 but as someone else said so well,that was a fluke.Look at what the Royals did LAST year after they lost two of their top notch shut down relief pitchers.they had a losing season and now after losing Hosmer this past season,they are going down the tubes again. 

Like someone said so well earlier,look what happened to the Royals the year later after they won the series and since then? yep they fell apart.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


Paid shill


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2018)

still ANOTHER fart from thew whining crybaby troll.^


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 16, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> still ANOTHER fart from thew whining crybaby troll.^


Still my bitch


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



talking more on this ON WHY if you like free agency,you are a moron sure a team like the twins are capable of beating the yankees 2 out of three during the regular SEASON yeah,but look what the results were in the "PLAYOFFS" everytime  they faced them in the 90's and last year.thats right,they could never beat them in the PLAYOFFS because that is when you face the best of the best.the yankees can BUY their talent,the twins cannot so those matchups were totally unfair.

All those years the twins played them in the playoffs,they did not belong there in the playoffs,they were there ONLY by default because the other teams in their divison they were all crappy teams and worse than they were.they sure werent in the playoffs all those years cause they were good.LOL

teams like the twins,a's,padres,and reds,they cant compete YEAR AFTER YEAR anymore as they used to be able to at one time like the yankees,dodgers and cubs can because they cant go out and buy the best talent as those teams do. as others have said so well on here.the best that small market teams have to look forward to now these days,is that they are developed for a big market team like the yankees,dodgers and cubs because there is no hope in keeping them in the future.

a team like the yankees and dodgers,they can  develop and KEEP a great player like a derek jeter or a clayton kershaw because THEY have the bucks to do so. as i proved earlier,a team like the reds back in the 70's BEFORE the evil days of free agency,that would have been UNHEARD of for johnny cuoto to leave the reds after just a mere FOUR years playing for them. back then,the reds were ALWAYS a competitor and known as the BIG RED MACHINE since they could develop and KEEP their talent. cuoto would have been untouchable back then in those days. now because of free agency,you have him going from one team to another all the time.

so for anybody to be in favor of free agency,then you are obviously living in a city where you HAVE  a team that plays for  a BIG MARKET team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2018)

Votto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



yeah and if not them,two major big market teams like red sox and cubs or dodgers.teams that CAN compete YEAR AFTER YEAR since THEY have the big bucks.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 16, 2018)

You mean like the Royals, with an AL pennant and a World Series in 2 years?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 16, 2018)

Jarlaxle said:


> You mean like the Royals, with an AL pennant and a World Series in 2 years?


Yankees and the Dodgers outspend every team year after year, but they haven’t won in years. Cubs finally won after decades of high payrolls 

Low budget teams like Houston, KC, Cleveland have been winning with smart money management


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 16, 2018)

Yankees are actually 7th in payroll...might drop lower next year, I think Ellsbury is off the books then.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 16, 2018)

Jarlaxle said:


> Yankees are actually 7th in payroll...might drop lower next year, I think Ellsbury is off the books then.


They are just making cap space for the 2018 free agent class
Wait till Bryce Harper is on the market


----------



## sealybobo (May 28, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> That was the worst thing to ever happen to baseball was when the asshole owners brought free agency into the game in 1973. It used to be growing up i always got excited about the home opener.Back then EVERY team had as much of a shot at the world series as the next guy. But these days because of it,every year,you dont know half the players on your team if you are one of the smaller markets.
> 
> Back then,i ALWAYS knew the players from the other team that i was going out to see and that always made it a fun experience knowing a certain team had a group of players you were looking forward to see. Now these days,you dont know the majority of the players on the other team as well as not knowing at least half the players on your OWN team every new year.
> 
> ...


I wanted to ask your opinion of the Las Vegas hockey team making it to the Stanley Cup finals.

That makes it look like maybe they should have an nfl team. They must have enough fans to support a competitive team.

Or is hockey different because they don’t pay hockey players over the top money like nfl teams do. Maybe they can’t compete in the nfl like they are in hockey?


----------



## rightwinger (May 28, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > That was the worst thing to ever happen to baseball was when the asshole owners brought free agency into the game in 1973. It used to be growing up i always got excited about the home opener.Back then EVERY team had as much of a shot at the world series as the next guy. But these days because of it,every year,you dont know half the players on your team if you are one of the smaller markets.
> ...


Vegas Black Knights still amaze me


----------



## Papageorgio (May 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > That was the worst thing to ever happen to baseball was when the asshole owners brought free agency into the game in 1973. It used to be growing up i always got excited about the home opener.Back then EVERY team had as much of a shot at the world series as the next guy. But these days because of it,every year,you dont know half the players on your team if you are one of the smaller markets.
> ...



The hockey support is great however, it is a new franchise and that builds a base and now with a Stanley Cup looming, I wonder how long it can be sustained. I'll be heading to Las Vegas this winter to watch the Golden Knights and if the Raiders make it to Vegas I'll get tickets to fly there and watch them also.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 30, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > That was the worst thing to ever happen to baseball was when the asshole owners brought free agency into the game in 1973. It used to be growing up i always got excited about the home opener.Back then EVERY team had as much of a shot at the world series as the next guy. But these days because of it,every year,you dont know half the players on your team if you are one of the smaller markets.
> ...



From what I hear they DONT  have the fans to support them in NHL and you know what? that does not surprise me in the LEAST even with their success.LOL

I  know a couple of people who live in Vegas and not surprising they say the same thing always happens in those games that is happening with the chargers in LA and when the Rams were in st louis  "other than the warner/faulk years when they were great"  where because Vegas is a transient city with a lot of people that have moved there from cold weather cities,they tell me that just as i figured,the opposing teams crowds usually outnumber the home team crowds,the best they usually have is sometimes it resembles the superbowl where it is a neautral site 50/50. The Raiders would suffer the same fate no home field advantage.

I guess this owner of the Hockey team is the complete opposite of that clown moron Mark Davis.He must be a genius.He obviously spent most the day hours on end with his scouts scouting and recruiting the players as he did to build a great talented team as they obviously did. Unlike Davis,it appears he is an owner committed to winning.  Even with all that winning though because Vegas is a transient city,it did not seem to make a difference in home field advantage.Not a bit surprising in the LEAST.LOL

I said what is happening with the chargers in LA with their horrible fan support there thats what would happen to them  and i also  said thats what would happen with a professional sports team as well in vegas. 

This is a team that was a CHAMPION no less and yet they did not draw well with HOME fans.LOL wait till the city has to deal with a joke franchise clown owner who needs a map to find his  way home to his house from a raiders game and is a complete loser that has ran that team into the ground the last decade what the turnout for those games are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 22, 2018)

as always because of fucking free agency,low market teams like minnesota,pittsburgh,cincinatti,oakland and cincinatti have no shot at the playoffs this year or in the future.sad that these cities have to count on their football teams to do well to be in the playoffs now.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 22, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> as always because of fucking free agency,low market teams like minnesota,pittsburgh,cincinatti,oakland and cincinatti have no shot at the playoffs this year or in the future.sad that these cities have to count on their football teams to do well to be in the playoffs now.


Before free agency, small market teams seldom won


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 22, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Over 17,000 season ticket holders. That leaves under 1500 tickets for anyone else including visiting teams. Check that stays out. Attendance 103% of capacity, 4th in the NHL. Get a brain and learn to use it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I think Casinos buy them up and then comp them


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 23, 2018)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 23, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> someone farted in here.^



Must be ST LOUIS RAM FAN


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 23, 2018)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



True, however many teams have big business buy the tickets and use them as comps, the crowds seemed to be very pro Vegas when I watched the games.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > someone farted in here.^
> ...



You still freakin own the guy, unreal how you occupy his mind so much.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Thanks....just doing my part for humanity


----------

